# Window Trouble



## Skibob6 (Dec 1, 2007)

I have a 94 maxima se and while rolling the window up it suddenly dropped into the door... bad news - upon removal of the door panel i find that the window is still on the track and that the cable in the top of the door came off of the pulley. There were plastic chips in the bottom of the door and the motor will turn probably about 2 seconds in either direction but sounds very sickly. i wasnt able to put the cable back on. What can i do to fix or replace this problem?


----------



## s.scott-smith (Aug 4, 2008)

Sounds like you may need a new regulator if you cant re-attach the cable. Get in contact with your local nissan dealer they should easly be able to get hold of one for you.


----------



## Skibob6 (Dec 1, 2007)

Yah thats what i figured i was just really hoping i wouldnt have to does anybody know the process of replacing the window regulator/motor?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

if you already have the door panel off, you are 10 minutes away from having it done.
there are 4 screws holding the regulator to the door, 2 screws holding the window to the regulator, and 3 screws mounting the motor to the regulator.
there are also a couple or so holding the motor bracket to the door.
10mm socket and a #3 philips head is all you should need.


----------



## Skibob6 (Dec 1, 2007)

What would be a good price for an oem or genuine nissan replacement parts, or would anyone recomend used parts? i have replaced my emergency brake handle with a used one that looked like new and have had no problems.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

I don't recommend used on a window regulator.
there are aftermarket ones out there at reasonable prices:
Internet Auto Supply


----------

